# Silly contractions of composers' names



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Silly, stupid, ghastly -- composer namelets, for example:

Wag


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Namelets. That’s adorable. Too bad it called to mind Nobokov’s nymphets. 

I honestly just chuckled a lot looking at this little post. ‘Wag.’ Pronounced Vog. That’s just quaint. Love it...

Prok 
Beet
Hand
Rimsk 
Scri
Debbie


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Ditty
Pucc
Doni
Bell
Ross


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Joach (rhymes with guac for you Mexican food fans...)

Not music for the common riff-raff of course.

Mean Jean.
Ichorous Igor.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Bib
Lull
Viv
Purr
Monty

_(Oops, sorry - those are the names of my cats...)_


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Well, Gus, naturally. Considering the weather, how 'bout Shosty the Snowman?


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Tub 
Bocc
Tav
Sib
Tele
Biz


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> Doni
> Bell
> Ross


With apologies to David Mamet: _Glendoni Bellross_


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

*Rach Started It All*

People/birds who say "Rach" for you-know-who provoked this thread:

Environment: Variants of these birds can be spotted at music schools, leaving the piano practice-room door slightly ajar to impress/intimidate their colleagues.

Appearance: Permanently stretched hands spanning interval of a twelfth, with the webbing between fingers surgically removed.

Mating calls: "My upcoming Rach 2 with the Bent Neck Symphony . . . ;" "You learn the Rach 3 because it's _there_. . . "

Replies to mating calls: None. Just adoring gazing eyes or constant rolling eyes . . .


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Buxy is one I actually used.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> Buxy is one I actually used.


Don't you mean Buxty?


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

The Classical Style explained:

Hide
Moe's
Beet


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

For the Renaissance, there's Byrd . . . oh, darn.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Fu
Rim
Pu

:tiphat:


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Klassik said:


> Fu
> Rim
> Pu
> 
> :tiphat:


That's the most unpopular at a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

unpopular _dish_, I meant. I so hate the lack of an edit function here!

I'm having an 'early' night.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Ones I actually use, silly or not:

Stravo
Prok
RK
Tchaik
Rach
Scribbs
(I refuse to use Shosty cuz mahler fans call him that )


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Stravo
> Prok


Stravo Prok. Hmm. That sounds like a bad hair metal/rock band from the 1970s-80s.  Ok, ok, Stravö Prök sounds more like a hair band! 



> Tchaik


So now we know what you call Boris, but what do you call Pyotr Ilyich? :lol:

Baroque composer Johann Heinrich Buttstett's name could be shortened to Jo Heiny Butt. Just sayin'. 

Some other names from the 18th century:

To (Toreli)
Fro

Forq
Glu
Burn (Burney)
Falck
Ditts

From an earlier time, Gumpelz (Gumpelzhaimer).


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Nikolai Ripsis-Korsetsov 

Just wanted to share that.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

> To
> Fro


Love it, Klassik

to and fro

_OR_ ToFro (=frozen tofu)

_OR_ To:
From:
Rie(gger):


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Ones I actually use, silly or not:


What, there's no Glaz?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

If Ockeghem were a doctor of the Church, he would be Doc Ock. That would get Spider-Man's attention.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Shame on TC (and myself) for not making the obvious Nono joke so far! 

No
Babbs
Zem
Hum
Süss
Scar
Zele
Sweel
Crus
Coup
Lisz
Dvor
Khach
Heini (Heinichen)
Eb (Eberl)

German composer Johann Christoph Pezel could be nicknamed "Pez," but that would be awfully confusing as there was a German composer named Johann Christoph Pez whose career overlapped Pezel's career for a while


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2018)

Coat

Haa
Har

Strop
X

Dill
Fern

Gub
Glob


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Dogen, those are definitely cryptic. Glob?


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

K-Ditty

Dicky Wags

Freddy Chops

The Scelse-meister


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Balthazar said:


> K-Ditty
> 
> Dicky Wags
> 
> ...


A co-worker and I refer to Wagner as "D!ck Wagner." We purposely mispronounce this with a twangy southern US accent and with the English pronunciation of Wagner. It's always good for a laugh!



Manxfeeder said:


> Dogen, those are definitely cryptic. Glob?


Globokar?

Stock
Xen
Boul


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> What, there's no Glaz?


Hmm I don't use that so much. Maybe on spare occasions. But I'm use to typing out same name, same with Shostakovich.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2018)

Klassik said:


> A co-worker and I refer to Wagner as "D!ck Wagner." We purposely mispronounce this with a twangy southern US accent and with the English pronunciation of Wagner. It's always good for a laugh!
> 
> Globokar?
> 
> ...


Globokar it is.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> (I refuse to use Shosty cuz mahler fans call him that )


Guilty as charged. :cheers:


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Well
Dun

_or_

Lott 
Off 
Rott


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, there's Messi.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

MarkW said:


> Well, there's Messi.


Sie 
Scheidt

No
Schein
Off
Schuetz


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

*Acronyms or Contractions?*

RVW

_OR_

Ray Von Wil?

Soon, I will give up Silly Contractions for Lent . . .

In the meantime,

A(my)
Men(otti)
:angel:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Jo Bra
Rich Wag
old Shoe
Al B
A Web

Dedicated 2 πR B


----------

